# برنامج JWDBeam الإصدار 2.15 لتحليل الجوائز المستمرة



## عبد الجواد (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم:

هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا الملتقى الذي بصراحة تفاجأت به ، فلم أكن أعرف به لولا أن أحد الإخوة راسلني وقال لي أنه تعرف على برنامج JWDBeam من خلاله، وبشكل خاص من خلال إحدى مشاركات الأخ الحبيب (أبو بكر).

وعندما دخلت هنا وجدت مكاناً مليئاً بالمهندسين والمواضيع القيّمة، فأحببت أولاً أن أسلم على أخي الغالي أبو بكر، ثم أضع لمحةً عن برنامج JWDBeam لعلي أقدم فائدة لهذا الملتقى.

برنامج JWDBeam:
هذا البرنامج يستخدم لتحليل الجيزان المستمرة (أو الجوائز المستمرة) ثم تسليحها وفق الكود العربي السوري.
قمت ببرمجته عندما كنت طالباً في السنة الرابعة وقدمته مع مجموعة من البرامج الأخرى كمشروع تخرج. ثم قمت بتطويره عدة مرات حتى وصل إلى وضعه الحالي وذلك بعد تلقي العديد من المقترحات والتصحيحات من قبل الأصدقاء والمهندسين.

(بلا طول سيري) آخر إصدار من البرنامج كان 2.04 وهو يأتي مع برنامج JWDFrame في سلسلة برامج JWDStructure والتي يمكن تحميلها من الرابط في الأسفل.
عند صدور ويندوز إكس بي لم تستطع هذه البرامج العمل لعدم التوافق وتظهر رسالة (Overflow)، ونزولاً عند طلب العديد من المهندسين قمت بتحديث برنامج JWDBeam فقط ليعمل ضمن ويندوز إكس بي، وهو الآن في الإصدار 2.15 ويمكن تحميل التحديث من الرابط في الأسفل.

كيفية التثبيت والتحديث:
1- قم بتنزيل الملف JWDStructure.zip من الرابط المبين في الأسفل.
2- فك الضغط باستخدام Winzip أو Winrar إلى سطح المكتب مثلاً ، سيتم إنشاء مجلد اسمه JWDStructure وضمنه مجموعة من المجلدات الأخرى هي : Disk1,Disk2,Disk3,Disk4
3- قم بتشغيل الملف Setup.exe الموجود ضمن Disk1 واتبع التعليمات.
4- سيتم إضافة مجموعة إلى قائمة ابدأ في اختصارات إلى برنامجي JWDBeam و JWDFrame.
5- إذا كنت تستخدم Windows XP أو Windows 2000 فإن كلاً من البرنامجين سيعطي خطأ عند التشغيل لذلك ستحتاج للتحديث.

للتحديث:
1- يجب تثبيت JWDStructure السابق.
2- قم بتنزيل الملف UpdateJWDBeamXP 2.15.zip من الرابط المبين في الأسفل.
3- شغل الملف الذي بداخله واتبع التعليمات.
4- يجب أن يكون برنامج JWDBeam مغلقاً قبل التحديث.
5- يمكن تشغيل النسخة المحدثة بنفس طريقة تشغيل النسخة السابقة أي من قائمة (ابدأ)

ملاحظة: التحديث لا يشمل JWDFrame.

وأخيراً الروابط هي:
تحميل JWDStructure إصدار ويندوز ميللينيوم و 98
http://www.9q9q.net/up3/index.php?f=WYVBa5lLK

تحميل تحديث JWDBeam 2.15
http://www.geocities.com/jwdstructure/UpdateJWDBeamXP2_15.zip

أرجو أن ينال الإعجاب


----------



## عبد الجواد (31 أغسطس 2006)

*صور من نوافذ البرنامج*

والآن بعض من واجهات هذا الإصدار:

نافذة مواصفات المشروع:






نافذة إدخال فتحات الجائز ومواصفاته وانتقالات المساند:





إدخال الحمولات الحية والميتة:





مغلف العزم:





مغلف القص:





ردود الأفعال:





قيم التسليح (مع ملاحظة أن اختيار القضبان هنا تم بشكل عشوائي)





تسليح مقطع:


----------



## عبد الجواد (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وأخيراً*

وأخيراً كما هو ملاحظ فإن البرنامج عربي وليس إنكليزي، وقد يشكل هذا تشويشاً للبعض نتيجة اختلاف الترجمات العربية.

على كل حال أقوم الآن ببرمجة إصدار جديد تماماً من هذا البرنامج أي من الصفر ، بحيث يكون أكثر احترافية ويغطي بعض النواقص (منها اللغة الإنكليزية) ، فكما قلت ، كتبت البرنامج السابق أثناء فترة الدراسة أي لم أكن محترف برمجة.

من المتوقع أن يكون الإصدار الثالث جاهزاً نهاية هذا العام إن شاء الله وفيه تحديثات هامة جداً.


----------



## أبو فرحان (31 أغسطس 2006)

ألف ألف شكر أخي الحبيب

رغم أني لا أعرفك شخصياً ... إلا أنني أحترمك حقاً

أنا طالب سنة خامسة في جامعة البعث

والأول على الدفعة الحمد لله

واستخدمنا برنامجك بكثرة في مشاريع البيتون والأساسات ( كل الدفعة !!! )

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير

والدعاء بمزيد توفيق وسداد

أخوك ... أبو فرحان


----------



## م . أبو بكر (31 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

أخي عبد الجواد .. أهلاً و سهلاً بك في هذا الصرح العلمي .. و لشدما ستشع السعادة في قلوب الأخوة الذين اطلعوا على برنامجك القيم ..
و قد آثرنا أن نرفع لك الدعوات في ظهر الغيب عل الله أن يثيبك على عملك خير الثواب .

وجودك بيننا يزيدنا شوقاً إلى علمك و تواضعك الذي عرفناه في منتدى آخر ..

و قد كنت وجهت إليك رسالة تعارف منذ دخولك الأول إلى المنتدى أتساءل فيها إن كنت أن عبد الجواد صديقي العزيز ..

و الحمد لله فقد عثرت علينا هنا .

أخي عبد الجواد نشكر لك اهتمامك و قد قمنا – من بعد اذنك – بإضافة برنامجك إلى مكتبة البرامج المثبت في أعلى الصفحة ..

ننتظر مشاركاتك الهندسية و أكرر ترحيبي الخاص بوجودك بيننا .


و هذا بعض ما كتب عنك هنا :

مكتبة البرامج 

دراسة كاملة لمشروع كلية الصيدلة بجامعة حلب

أخيراً تعديل برنامج جواد إلى xp

أخوك : م . أبو بكر .


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (31 أغسطس 2006)

*اهلا وسهلا بك اخي العزيز بين اخوانك 
واتمنى ان نستفيد من خبراتك في البرمجه وان لا تبخل علينا بعلمك 


لان واجهات البرنامج (من طريقة رسم العزوم والقص ) وتفاصيل غيرها تدل على انك مبرمج محترف 


اتمنى ان نستفيد منك 


تحياتي​*


----------



## عبد الجواد (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم:

شكراً لك أخ أبو فرحان وأتمنى لك مزيداً من التفوق (على فكرة كنيتي هي أبو فرحان -اسم والدي-)

الأخ Eng_m.dhabiany ، شكراً على مرورك وأرجو أن أكون عند حسن الظن وأن يعجبك البرنامج.

الأخ العزيز أبو بكر، لقد اشتقت إليك فعلاً، وأخيراً التقينا مرة أخرى.

بالنسبة للرسائل الخاصة فأنا لا أستطيع الآن قراءتها لأن مشاركاتي أقل من عشر مشاركات!
وأود شكرك على ما كتبته في حقي وحق البرنامج وأرجو أن يجزيك الله خيراً، كما أشكر جميع من مدح البرنامج.

بالرجوع لموضوع مكتبة البرامج فقد لاحظت أنك كتبت أني صاحب الترتيب الأول ، وهذا غير دقيق لذلك وجب التنويه ، وشكراً لك على كل حال.
ويا حبذا لو قمت بتحديث الإصدار الموجود في مكتبة البرامج إلى الإصدار الموجود في هذه المشاركة.


----------



## ابن البلد (31 أغسطس 2006)

الله أكبر , اللهم جد علينا فانك جواد , واحمنا نحن وعبد الجواد ومحبيه وارزقه خيرا في الدارين .


----------



## محمد الساداتي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم....*

بارك الله فيك مهندس/ عبد الجواد وجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك. وايضا خالص الشكر للمهندس ابو بكر.وربنا يجازيكم عنا كل خير وعلي وقوفكم بجانب المهندسين المبتدئين مثلي ومثل الكثير 
واسأل الله العلي العظيم ان يجعلنا دائما يد واحده والكبير يساند الصغير وان نكون كل العرب متحابين في بعضنا ومترابطين دائما .


----------



## أبو فرحان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

على راسي والله أبو فرحان !!!!


----------



## Mohamedei (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي عبد الجواد
مشكور و اتمني لك التوفيق و بارك الله فيك علي كل هذا الاهتمام ومزيد من التقدم داخل هذا المنتدي المفيد صحبة المشرفين الرائعين وتحية للمهندس ابوبكر ......ومن نجاح الي نجاح


----------



## ghassan55 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي عبد الجواد
الحقيقة البرناماج كامل ورائع والأهم ملائمته لبلدنا سوريا من حيث السهولة استعماله واستخراجه للنتائج وياختلافه عن البرامج الأجنبية بتخفيضه للعرزم السالبةانا اشتريت الأبديت من دمشق 
أنا أدعو لك كل مااشتغلت أي مشروع أرجو لك دوام الصحة والعافية وأتمنى لك الاستمرار بالتوفيق
غسان


----------



## عبد الجواد (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:
أهلاً أخ شبلي ، وأرجو أن تكون قد تمكنت من تشغيل البرنامج ، فقد قلت لي أنه لم يعمل في المرة الأولى.

أخ محمد الساداتي وأبو فرحان و Mohamedei شكراً لكم أيضاً وأرجو الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم

أخ ghassan55 شكراً لك على دعائك وبالنسبة للبرنامج والتحديث فهما مجانيين منذ البداية وحتى هذا الإصدار ، إلا إن كنت تقصد شراء القرص نفسه من أحد المحلات.
وأظن أن الإصدار القادم سيكون أكثر ملاءمةً للكود السوري الجديد إن شاء الله بالإضافة إلى مزيد من سهولة الاستخدام.


----------



## ابن البلد (1 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك أخي عبد الجواد وللاخوة المهندسين العرب, وأهلا بك هنا أنت نورت الملتقى , صحيح أنك بعثت لي البرنامج على بريدي ولكنني لم أتمكن من قراءة ولا أي كلمة , الفونتات انقلبت عندي ولم ينجح أي فونت بالعمل , ولحد الان لم أشغل برنامجك لأنني صرت محتارا أي صيغة هي المناسبة لي عندي xp , انا متعود على العتير Atir وأريد ان اتشجع للعمل على برنامجك , أنا بطيء في هذه الامور يعني ممكن أبدأ في دورة على برنامجك أول الاسبوع , واذا واكبتني كنت لك ممنونا


----------



## عبد الجواد (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:

أخ شبلي، لا بأس ، على كل حال يمكنك تحميل البرنامج من الروابط في الأعلى.

وبالنسبة لظهور الأحرف بشكل غير مفهوم في إحدى صفحات الإنترنت أو البريد الإلكتروني وكنت متأكداً أنها يجب أن تكون باللغة العربية فيمكنك قراءتها كما يلي:
* من قائمة View في متصفح الإنترنت إكسبلورر اختر Encoding 
* ثم اختر Arabic-Windows وإن لم تجدها ضمن قائمة Encoding فستجدها ضمن قائمة More الموجودة ضمن قائمة Encoding.

والبرنامج يحوي تعليمات بداخله.
ويسعدني أن تستفسر عن أي شيء بخصوص البرنامج.


----------



## المهندس 518 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

يا أخي جزاك الله كل خير و أطعمك في الجنة الطير وبارك الله فيك و نفع بك و جعل عملك صدقة جارية


----------



## wadlove2003 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخ عبدالجواد وعلى أهتمامك والجهد الكبير في المجال العلمي ونشر ذلك العلم للاخرين دون التفكير في الذات أو الفائده الماديه فنسأل الله أن يجزاك خير ويوفقك في حياتك العمليه وتكون فائدتك من جوانب أخرى في الدنيا والجنه في الاخره انشاء الله


----------



## أبو نادر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان برنامج جواد هو من البرامج التى كتب الله لها القبول في سوريا
فجزا الله الأخ عبد الجواد(أبو فرحان) خير الجزاء 
بالنسبة للأخ العضو أبو فرحان فأنا أعرفك جيدا 
أنا من طلاب السنة الرابعة وأنت أشهر من نار على علم


----------



## Bassam_m (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لك أخي عبد الجواد ومبارك لنا بك نحن السوريون والحماصنة يشكل خاص أوكد لك أن معظم المهندسين في سوريا الحبيبة إن لم يكونوا كلهم يستخدمون البرنامج الرائع هذا وصدقني أخي جواد أنا أستخدم برنامج ستاد برو في التحليل الإنشائي ولكن برنامجك يعطي نتائج أقرب للواقع هذا بالنسبة للجوائز فشكرا لك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## أبو فرحان (3 سبتمبر 2006)

................


----------



## أبو فرحان (3 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور أخي الحبيب skill على الإطراء والتشجيع  

ألف شكر

وعقبال التخرج ... :12:


----------



## looodi (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء التأكد من رابط التحميل الأول
وشكرا


----------



## عبد الجواد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:

أشكر الجميع على تشجيعكم لي، وهذا يدفعني إلى إنجاز المزيد من البرامج والاعتناء بها بشكل أفضل.

أخ looodi ، يبدو أن موقع الاستضافة نفسه لا يعمل 
لذلك تم رفع الملفات إلى موقع آخر في حال تعذر التنزيل من الروابط السابقة.

JWDStructure:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/4c9d0d3c-cd70-4ae8-8f0e-37475e66365f/JWDStructure.zip

JWDBeam Update 2.15:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/17eb86de-c083-4eff-98cc-43affdfe16cb/UpdateJWDBeamXP-2.15.zip


----------



## mazinar2003 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

شكرا لك اخي العزيز جواد وبارك الله بمجهودك وجزاك خير جزاء المحسنين

اخي العزيز رابط التحديث لا يعمل خصوصا واني امتلك xp لذلك ارجو ان تلاحظ ذلك 

ونحن بانتظار عمل رابط التحديث لل xp



المهندس مازن الطائي


----------



## mazinar2003 (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الان حملته والرابط الجديد يعمل 

لكن عند فتح البرنامج فان الاوامر بحروف صعبة القراءة تشبه الربش (عذرا لهذا التعبير ) اي انها غير واضحة .

على العموم شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد الجواد (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:

أعد تشغيل الجهاز ، فربما تحل المشكلة ، وإن لم تحل أخبرني


----------



## abd83 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج الرائع
و ليوفقك الله


----------



## م . أبو بكر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بإمكان الأخوة الذين لم يستطيعوا تحميل البرنامج أو ملف التعديل إلفى xp من الموقع المذكور تحميله من منتدانا ..

من هنا :

دراسة كاملة لمشروع مبنى كلية الصيدلة جامعة حلب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20110

كما يمكن الاستئناس بالأمثلة الموجودة في الدراسة كأمثلة للبرنامج .


م . أبو بكر


----------



## kazali016 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ عبد الجواد


----------



## eng.aymen (23 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز
هذه هي العقول العربية التي لا تعرف المستحيل ( ماشاء الله)


----------



## المجاز (23 ديسمبر 2006)

لاخ الحبيب 
نزلت التحديث ولم استطيع تنزيل الاصل هل يوجد طريقه لذلك مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eccnw (25 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ المهندس عبد الجواد 
بدون مجاملة شكراً على برنامجك وفقك الله أخوك المهندس نديم رحمون -سوريا -حلب


----------



## المجاز (25 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخوه الرجاء اخباري كيف يتم التنزيل من طقطق ولكم الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد الجواد (26 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:

أشكركم جميعاً، وبالنسبة للبرنامج يمكن تحميله من هذا الرابط أيضاً:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/4c9d0d3c-cd70-4ae8-8f0e-37475e66365f/JWDStructure.zip

أما التحديث 2.15 من هنا:
http://www.esnips.com/doc/17eb86de-c083-4eff-98cc-43affdfe16cb/UpdateJWDBeamXP-2.15.zip

ريثما يتم الانتهاء من الإصدار الثالث -المفاجأة- بإذن الله.


----------



## مصطفى جعفر الكندي (3 يناير 2007)

الاخ المهندس عبد الجواد المحترم.
تحية طيبة وبعد .........
بارك الله فيك وبك ونفع المسلمين من جهودك وادام الله عليك نعمة الايثار التي قلما توجد في الوقت الحاضر؟


----------



## Dorid (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخي جواد على برنامج الرائع

بارك الله بك

و في انتظار جديدك


----------



## زيدان اليمن (4 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ عبد الجواد
أسأل الله أن يثيبك الجنة
لو تعرف كم تعذبت من وندوز 98 ارسم المشروع في وندوز اكس بي واجري الحسابات الانشائية في وندوز 98 وهكذا
لبكة في لبكة
على فكرة انا خريج جامعة دمشق والى الان اذكرك ببرنامجك هذا وادعو لك


----------



## Borhan (4 يناير 2007)

*الزميل الغالي أبوفرحان(المهندس عبد الجواد)*

سلام الله عليكم ورحمته أما بعد:
أنا من متابعي أعمالك منذ كانت على الميلينيوم والآن على الـ XP ولكن لي رجاء حار إذا كان بالإمكان تزيدنا بملف تحديث الإطارات المستوية JWDFrame فإنه يغني عن البرامج الأجنبية التي تخسر قوتها بوضع الكراك أما مشتراتها (يفتح الله) كما يقولون الإخوة المصريين فثمنها غالي جداً
لذا أرجو التكرم والتفضل بوضع تحديث لبرنامج الإطارات المستوية JWDFrame ونحن لكم من الشاكرين :67: :67: 
أخوكم المهندس برهان
اللاذقية - سوريا


----------



## actham (12 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يا استاذ يا حلو
إنت فخر للمهندسين السوريين


----------



## faceless (12 أبريل 2007)

*على راسي تسلم يا عبد الجواد*

عن جد و بدون مبالغة هذا البرنامج أحسن برنامج إنشائي في الشرق الأوسط.
و شكرا على هالمشاركة الحلوة منك
:12:


----------



## eng.walee (12 أبريل 2007)

الى الاخ العزيز جواد بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة بس عندي استفسار بسيط هو هل ان تخفيض العزوم عند المساند بنسبة 15 % موجودة كفقرة في الكود العربي السوري وهل هي مذكورة في الكود Aci مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## silverfox (12 أبريل 2007)

ألف شكر لك أخي العزيز عبد الجواد، ومرحبا بك في أقوى منتدى هندسي عربي، وفقك الله وأعانك على المشاركة الفاعلة في المنتدى..


----------



## م.اينكيدو (12 أبريل 2007)

*والله كفو أبو فرحان(عبد الجواد..)*

أنا مهندس من حمص
وطبعا وعيت على برنامجك
وبيجوز اذا جينا لنشكرك ما رح نعطيك حقك
ع كل الله يوفقك
وأنا من فترة أدرجت البرنامج بالموقع
بس طلع الأخ أبو بكر سابقني
ومافي أحلى من هيك سباق بالعلم
كيف ممكن نحصل بعدين ع التحديث الجديد منك مباشرة أو من الموقع


----------



## محمد مروان (12 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز عبدالجواد جزاك الله ألف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمنى ان يشمل التحديث جواد فريم قريباً


----------



## ibrahim albitar (13 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز عبد الجواد,,أشكرك على هذا البرنامج المميز و لكن بعد ان تم تحميل البرنامج و عند التثبيت تظهر واجهة البرنامج بلغه غير مفهومه و عند تثبيت التحديث ايضا واجهة برنامج التحديث بلغة غير مفهومه . هل هذا السبب من ملفات البرنامج او من نظام اللغه للجهاز ؟ اشكرك


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (13 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب

وهل يخفى القمر ؟ ومن منا لم يسمع بجواد !

الحقيقية برنامجك غني عن التعريف

فأنا طالب في السنة الثالثة جامعة البعث

وقد فادني برنامجك كثيرا

وبانتظار المزيد..

وتحياتي للأخ العزيز أبو فرحان


المهندس الصاعد.


----------



## eng.walee (19 أبريل 2007)

*سؤال عن تخفيض العزوم في برنامج جواد Beam*

اخي بارك الله لك في علمك وكرمك بس في سؤال بسيط هل ان تخفيض العزوم عند المساند فقرة موجودة في الكود السوري وهل هي متوافقة مع Aci كود رجاءا جواب


----------



## المجاز (23 أبريل 2007)

نشكرك على هذا البرنامج الرائع ونتمنى المزيد من التحديث والخير الوفير لك


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (1 مايو 2007)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## نمير (1 مايو 2007)

الأخ عبد الجواد ...
الأخ من البلد الحبيب ...
على الرغم من أنني لا أعرفك شخصيا إلا أنني أعرف عنك الشيء الذي يجعلك من الذين يعتبرون من المهندسين الناجحين _ معلوماتي عنك من نسيبك مضر _ و يكفيك فخرا برنامجك الذي إن شاء الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و أدعو الله أن يمدك من نور علمه و يجزيك عن المهندسين كل خير 
وفقك الله يا أخي ...


----------



## عبد الجواد (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم:

أولاً أعتذر للجميع عن تأخري بالرد بسبب عدم دخولي إلى الإنترنت إلا عن طريق برنامج Outlook بسبب المشاغل ولم أكن أتوقع وجود هذه المشاركات.

وسأحاول الرد على التساؤلات:
أخ Borhan : بالنسبة لبرنامج الإطارات تعمدت عدم إصدار تحديث لل XP لأن البرنامج ينقصه بعض الأمور وسأحاول تطويره بشكل كامل إن شاء الله.

أخ eng.walee: بالنسبة للتخفيض يمكنك مراجعة الفقرة (8-2-5 إعادة توزيع القوى الداخلية) في الكود السوري الطبعة الثالثة صفحة 161، أما الرقم 15% تقديري حسب خبرة المهندس.

أخ ibrahim albitar: يجب تغيير إعدادات اللغة من لوحة التحكم لتكون اللغة العربية هي الافتراضية.

الإخوة:مصطفى جعفر الكندي ، Dorid ، زيدان اليمن ، actham ، faceless ، silverfox ، م.اينكيدو ، محمد مروان ، المجاز ، المهندس الإنشائي ، نمير ، أشكركم جميعاً وأرجو أن أكون عند حسن الظن


----------



## عبد الجواد (15 مايو 2007)

يمكنم الآن تحميل الإصدار الثالث الجديد بشكل كلي من هنا:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=428706


----------



## Bassam_m (15 مايو 2007)

عبد الجواد قال:


> يمكنم الآن تحميل الإصدار الثالث الجديد بشكل كلي من هنا:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=428706



شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم عبد الجواد ياليت تضع الإصدار الثالث الجديد على أي موقع تحمبل لأن الإدارة المحترمة منعت عني الدخول إلىصفحة التحميل هذه ولا أدري أهو الإحتكار لأشخاص معينين أم ماذا؟


----------



## عبد الجواد (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
أخ Bassam_m: يبدو أنني أخطأت بنقل الرابط، أعتذر منك ومن الإدارة.

هذا هو الرابط الجديد:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=54553


----------



## باسل حلب (17 مايو 2007)

الأخ المحترم عبد الجواد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتمنى ان تكون بخير وعافية .تواصلنا على البريد الألكتروني وكنت بغاية الكرم وارسلت لي البرنامج وربما انا الذي كنت السبب لمعرفتك بالملتقى 
من المدينة المنورة ارسل لك تحياتي ودعائي لك ان يجزل الله لك بالحسنات وان يزيدك علما
وتحياتي لأخي ابو بكر(وينك من زمان ما تواصلنا عسى خير)


----------



## م . أبو بكر (17 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*



> وتحياتي لأخي ابو بكر(وينك من زمان ما تواصلنا عسى خير)



تقبل احترامي أخي العزيز Mamstar و إن شاء الله نلتقي في أقرب وقت ..

بالنسبة لي فإني أدعو لك دائماً بخير و أرجو أن توصل سلاماتي المتواصلة إلى حبيبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و إلى صاحيه أبي بكر الصديق الذي حملنا لقبه أمانة في أعناقنا ..

لك خالص التقدير و الاحترام و أرجو منك الاطلاع على برنامج الأخ عبد الجود الجديد الاصدار الثالث فهذا الرجل دائم المفاجآت العلمية المميزة .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## Al-Maher (27 يوليو 2007)

Thanks for yr. serious work


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخ عبد الجواد ونفعك ونفع بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## باسل حلب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

الى الأخوة الذين مازالوا يتابعوا هذا الموضوع هذا هو رابط موقع لبرامج الأخ عبد الجواد
http://www.jwdstructure.com/


----------



## جيفارا نظمى (6 فبراير 2008)

او تكرمت اريد برنامج 
*برنامج JWDBeam الإصدار 2.15 لتحليل الجوائز المستمرة*


----------



## عبد الجواد (6 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم:

يمكن تحميل الإصدار القديم من برنامج JWDBeam من الصفحة التالية:
http://www.esnips.com/web/JWDStructure/

حيث يجب أولاً تحميل ملف JWDStructure.zip ثم تثبيته، وسيتم تثبيت برنامجي JWDBeam و JWDFrame، ولكن هذين البرنامجين يعملان فقط على ويندوز ميللينيوم.

وليعمل برنامج JWDBeam 2.15 على ويندوز إكس بي يجب تثبيت التحديث الموجود في نفس الصفحة السابقة وهو UpdateJWDBeamXP 2.15.zip ولكن بعد تثبيت البرنامج كما سبق.

أما برنامج JWDFrame فلم أقم بتحديثه ليعمل على ويندوز إكس بي لأسباب خاصة.

مع العلم أنه يمكنك تحميل الإصدارات الحديثة من برامج السلسلة من الموقع الذي وضحه الأخ باسل مشكوراً وهو:
http://www.jwdstructure.com


----------



## عبد الجواد (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم:

إذا لم يعمل التحديث في بعض إصدارات ويندوز فيزتا وظهرت الرسالة التالية:
Run-time error '339':
Component 'MSFLXGRD.OCX' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid.

فإن الحل موضح على الرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92934.html


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يسلم اياديك اخ عبد الجواد لك دعواتنا واحترامنا


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن نستفيد منك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ببعض الأمثله المحلولة ولو مثال على كل حاله من البرنامج الرئع مع كل الأحترام والتقدير


----------



## 0yaz9 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا بطل


----------



## م . أبو بكر (12 نوفمبر 2009)

> ممكن نستفيد منك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك ببعض الأمثله المحلولة ولو مثال على كل حاله من البرنامج الرئع مع كل الأحترام والتقدير



الأمثلة موجودة كملف فيديو في تعليمات البرنامج ( help ) اطلع عليها بالتفصيل .

و نبارك للأخ عبد الجواد صدور النسخة الجديدة ( 4 ) من البرنامج .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## م.ريحان (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بوشناق (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا على البرنامج


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااا على البرنامج


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

:56:مشكووووووووووور


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

محمد رسول الله


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

الحمدلله


----------



## m m a (6 يناير 2011)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## mdsayed (11 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

